# Questions on my LGDs



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Our LGD male, Duke, is now seven months old. He is an excellent guardian dog already, barking at everything, and is very protective of the bucks. We are wanting to get him nutered. My question is, will this make him less aggressive towards predators? Will he become lazy, and not have anything to do with the bucks? By the way, he is a 50% Pyr, 25% Komondor, 25% Karakachan. My second ?, my Great Pyr, Diamond turned three this summer. We have never gotten her spayed, and we plan to, but would this matter because she is older and not young? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nuetering should not affect the ability or drive to do his job. Your female will be fine too.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Agree 100% with Nancy. I have a spayed female and an intact one. The spayed one is just as effective a LGD as the intact one. My friends only have neutered males and they sure do their job, with a vengence!

My intact will be going in to be spayed this spring. Finances have prevented it up to this point. She is 3 also, 4 when she goes in.


----------



## KeenaFarm (Aug 27, 2014)

He will still be great at his job after being fixed and he will be healthier for it in the long run as well. The sooner he is neutered the better and you will find that he will not develop as many bad habits as an intact male would have. Female dogs are a little trickier to fix later on because more complications can pop up. Yours is still young so she should be completely fine but I would still talk to your vet since every dog is different. Chances are she will be just fine but if you wait much longer there will be a higher chance of complications. Its always a healthier option to fix dogs that arent going to be bred and they will be much happier without the stress of going into heat. Also the mess of a female in heat is not to be missed lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, all will be OK.


----------

